# Saltwater Trade: Fish and Coral- Atlanta, GA Anyone??



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, 
I was wondering if anyone would like to have a coral and fish trade or sale, basically a "show" this weekend in Atlanta, Ga. If anyone interested PM me or post here and we can set something up!!


----------

